
A man who can hear Wi-Fi wherever he walks (2014) - zeristor
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22429952-300-the-man-who-can-hear-wi-fi-wherever-he-walks/
======
nmstoker
I thought from the headline it might be a case of hearing broadband modems (I
tend to be able to hear when my home one is more/less active) but this is more
involved and is genuinely listening to the WiFi (my modem noises are not
really the WiFi itself).

Reminds me of a visualisation project from several years back:
[https://www.thisiscolossal.com/2011/02/visualizing-
wifi/](https://www.thisiscolossal.com/2011/02/visualizing-wifi/)

